# Honey help



## RobA (Dec 18, 2014)

How heavy is the hive? Will you be leaving enough stores for the bees to overwinter?


----------



## Gene jr (Apr 28, 2016)

Yes plenty for them to overwinter.Will opening the hive harm them? It's been around 25 to 40 degrees here


----------



## RobA (Dec 18, 2014)

Any idea what the weight is?

Is the super on top? I'm not an expert but on sunny, calm day with temps in the 40's I don't think it's a problem to take cover off and quickly remove the top super.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

At that temp - the bees are most likely clustered lower in the hive around any brood they have left. If its like 4 or 5 boxes high. With that being said - you can most likely go out first thing in the morning - remove the top box - while leaving on the lid - remove said box of honey and quickly install the lid back on. Don't jar them and you most likely don't even need a smoker. If you jar them though and get them out flying - any bees that leave the hive to defend it from you are doomed to die from the cold


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

sak> That honey box will make a big pop when it cracks loose that's for sure. All the bee glue is like peanut brittle. The bees will feel it.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Gene!


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

You could, but at what cost? Won't it be too cold to harvest anyway?


----------

